# Ricoh 700m



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I was perusing the Seiko & Citizen Forum and found this picture. I've never seen one of these (or even heard of it) in years of internet searching. Obviously it bears a strong resemblance to the Seiko Tuna Can series of divers and it's a quartz movement. I've heard of Ricoh watches (and cameras of course) but I00 wonder if it was for the home market only and never offered for export. I think the hands are fantastic









Have you ever seen one Roy?

I've used the photo without permission - hope that this is ok


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow...Cool....I wonder if it was a promo watch for the company?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Have you ever seen one Roy?


 No Paul, I have not seen one.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...c=2186&hl=ricoh

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...c=2189&hl=ricoh

As the previous threads indicate, there is a Ricoh watch manufacturer.

So it most likely isn't a promo. watch.

Its a good one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I haven't checked the links but they probably refer to my Ricoh's? The diver is in bits awaiting a clean up! (arn't most of mine?). I've tried researching the brand but can find very little. I did email Ricoh but got no response.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yo









I saw the Ricoh, she looks like a Vadar Relative










Perhaps they might meet and have a duel, can a 700m rated watch , duff over a 600m rated watch







?








God I hope not

I see the Ricoh has an illuminous blob, the Seiko doesn't









Regards

Bry


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> As the previous threads indicate, there is a Ricoh watch manufacturer.
> 
> So it most likely isn't a promo. watch.


I see your point but if that aint a Seiko I'll eat my pants.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

jasonm said:


> > As the previous threads indicate, there is a Ricoh watch manufacturer.
> >
> > So it most likely isn't a promo. watch.
> 
> ...


Looks too much like a Prospex.

Either it's a Frankenwatch or Ricoh have shamelessly copied the Seiko.









Wouldn't mind a Tuna can, pity they don't make an auto version.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Either it's a Frankenwatch or Ricoh have shamelessly copied the Seiko.


I dont know anything about Ricoh......did they copy anyone elses designs? If not then I still think it may be a promo watch for the camera firm...... Its a Japanese watch like the 'original' but if Ricoh did copy it you would have thought they would have sold it outside Japan so it wouldnt compete against the Japan only Seiko....


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

jasonm said:


> > Either it's a Frankenwatch or Ricoh have shamelessly copied the Seiko.
> 
> 
> I dont know anything about Ricoh......did they copy anyone elses designs?


I've seen a Ricoh that was a blatant copy of a Rolex day/date.









You sometimes see them knocking around boot sales.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Neil









I've gotta nice Auto Tuna Can, she's like Darth Vadar ask Paulus









Cheers

Bry


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

bry1975 said:


> Neil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


600 Bry ? Very nice.









I had a look at a Seiko 1000 but all that gold on a diver? What's that about?

Even the caseback is gold.









Did they make an all steel version of the 1000?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Neil,

Yer the gold coating is Ti-nitriding a great engineering achievement, the coating makes the surface about twice as hard as Sapphire,well there abouts, a micro hardness of 2500Hv, 316L stainless steel is generally around 180Hv. Yer mine is all Titanium, so no Gold just grey and black









Cheers

Bry


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

bry1975 said:


> Neil,
> 
> Yer the gold coating is Ti-nitriding a great engineering achievement, the coating makes the surface about twice as hard as Sapphire,well there abouts, a micro hardness of 2500Hv, 316L stainless steel is generally around 180Hv. Yer mine is all Titanium, so no Gold just grey and black
> 
> ...


Thats very interesting Bry.

So you reckon the Ti-nitriding is virtually unscratcheable?

One reason I don't like PVD watches is that once they are scratched they look awful but this is obviously a different thing altogether.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

No Neil,

Tinitride will scratch it generally has a coating thickness of around 1 to 2 1/1000th of a millimetre or one or two microns.

Infact Carbonitride and Aluminium Titanium nitride is generally harder.

Regards

Bry


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

neil said:


> I've seen a Ricoh that was a blatant copy of a Rolex day/date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Or on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...4955900216&rd=1


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen a Ricoh that was a blatant copy of a Rolex day/date.
> ...


 Now why would they want to go & do that


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Â£16 with less than an hour to go, I might buy it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well done Mark!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I will post a review when it turns up







An oddball and for Â£18 it's worth a nosey.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

This is unusual, especially in the age of Eco-Drives.

Ricoh rechargeable watch


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

MMmm bit gimicky if you ask me, the designs are very average, RRP of Â£100, Id get something else for the money


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Gimicky is my middle name,I like em


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

"sorry guys, I can't come to the pub tonight, I'm recharging my watch"







, not that that would stop anyone!!!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'll put it next to my shaver.


----------

